# Stormy is doing something weird



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

I hope this is the right section, but I dont let Stormy walk on my laptop, she always goes after the keys. So when she does that, I take her out of my room, and bring her to my grandmother in the living room which is near her cage and Birdy. 

Lately especially this morning, when she did it she began to flock call really loudly. Birdy did answer her but it continued and continued until she took off (went into the kitchen and flew around, her wings are clipped looks like I have to get her done again) and came back to my grandmother. And got even louder with the flock calling. I ran back into the living room, and took her back into my room. 

Now she is quietly sitting on my shoulder beak grinding. 

I don't understand what just happened there, and if its a bonding thing or do I need to train her to do something. 

PS. She's only 5 months old (I'm still unsure of gender, but no wolf whistling that I've heard and no heart wings (although she has landed with them out twice).


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

lol Sounds like a tantrum. And guess what? She got what she wanted.


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

I never knew that cockatiels can have tantrums. lol I guess she did get what she wanted.


----------



## Em&Me (Jul 31, 2011)

Yea Em has her tantrums when Im not giving her my FULL and UNDIVIDED attention lol although lately she has calmed down quite a bit (I think it's because she knows it's her birthday and if she's bad she won't get want she wants lol) anyways she's turning a full year soon so yay!  and usually if your in the other room when she has her tantrum just say I'm right here but it's quiet time, ok? That usually works with Emily for me.....


----------



## makeapan (Sep 12, 2011)

Is a flock call a loud, high pitched scream that sounds kinda like "BEE" or "EEP?"


----------



## Em&Me (Jul 31, 2011)

Flock calls are usually different for each bird but Em's call is like a quiet version of screeching and its softer


----------



## makeapan (Sep 12, 2011)

Em&Me said:


> Flock calls are usually different for each bird but Em's call is like a quiet version of screeching and its softer


Hmm... Sometimes when I'm in my room and leave Zelda will kinda "yell" like that. Like she's saying "come back!" And sometimes Cricket and Zelda both will start yelling and Bell (my parakeet in the other room) will chirp back at them.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

My Sunny like our laptop too. She loved going after the buttons and the screen!


----------

